
The Google Wallet card proves the world isn’t ready for mobile payments - Libertatea
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-switch/wp/2013/11/21/the-google-wallet-card-proves-the-world-isnt-ready-for-mobile-payments/
======
transfire
Well you know, except in places like Africa where it's become the most popular
form of payment.

